# florida beats georgia again



## miamirick (Oct 28, 2009)

All you jacksonville guys going to the game this weekend?  I know tickets are hard to get but the game is always fun,  My daughter (senior at UF) got a ticket and is going up friday should be a fun weekend


----------



## raceyb (Oct 28, 2009)

I'd love to go, but have you seen ticket prices on Craigslist? I may go just to cover some tailgating for my outdoor cooking blog, but I want to watch the game too....


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 28, 2009)

I sure hope the Gators win but they are gonna need to start playing a bit better than they have been.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes that game will be fun as always. I hope your daughter has a good time here. The Gators I hope will win and all the game goers will be safe and take care. 

Ra Ra GO GATORS


----------



## bcfishman (Oct 28, 2009)

Jerry and other Gators fans...
Fear not! The NCAA Board of Directors has made it very clear to the referees that if the game gets close that they are immediately supposed to make bogus, outrageous and outlandish calls in favor of the Gators. This policy, has proved effective when they played Arkansas. Do not worry. The NCAA loves Timmy Teabag Tebow and wants him to win to hype the over politicized Heisman Trophy Award which now goes to the player who garners the most attention. With the referees help, this one's in the bag.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 28, 2009)

Sounds like another sad sad FSU fan to me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






While your talking about favorable calls what about the penalty that should have been called at the end of the Bama game for taking of a helmet before a play is over it should have been a penalty and another chance at a field goal but it seems refs to make mistakes in many games


----------



## miamirick (Oct 28, 2009)

hey bcfish, you need to try decaff!!  your going to pop a vein soon, relax, go fire up the pit and take a nap and have a dream of being a gator.

you sound like a cane fan to me


I thought this category was perfect for comments on the
 "worlds largest cocktail party"


----------



## miamirick (Nov 1, 2009)

well another dogpounding
4 picks
another blowout


----------

